# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Φωτάκι νυχτός...

## petros

λοιποοοοον νομιζω πως ολοι μας μικροι ειχαμε ενα τετοιο φωτακι το οποιο σε εμενα εγινε συνηθεια οχι πως το χρειαζομαι αλλα χωρις αυτο νομιζω οτι το δωματιο ειναι παραξενο αλλα δεν ξερω αν επηρεαζει τον υπνακο του παπαγαλακο μου....

----------


## makis3519

Νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει κακό ίσα ίσα είναι καλό λίγο φώς για να μην αισθάνονται ότι δεν ξέρουν που είναι ή ότι απειλούνται και εγώ στα δικά μου τους έχω λίγο φως το βράδυ και φαίνονται να μην ενοχλούνται, τώρα για σίγουρα θα σου απαντήσουν οι πιο έμπειροι.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι χαμηλης εντασης ειναι οκ .ειδικα σε περιπτωσεις που γινει κατι ξαφνικο τη νυχτα δεν θα εχεις μεγαλο κινδυνο απο σπασμωδικες κινησεις και συγκρουσεις σε πεταγμα απο τον τρομο τους

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το χρησιμοποιούσα και εγώ όταν πήρα τον Πάρη μέχρι να συνηθίσει το σπίτι χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## Τουλα

Kαλύτερα να υπάρχει λίγο φως. και εγώ του έχω και τον έχει βοηθήσει όταν δύο φορές έπαθε πανικό μέσα στη νυχτα.

----------


## petros

και εγω αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο...το φωτακι εκτος το οτι ειναι χαμηλης τασης δν χτυπαει πανω στο κλουβι αλλα φωτιζει ολο το δωματιο απαλα..

----------

